# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿Cual es el nivel "habitual" de un cartomago?

## Benji_

Hola a todos,

 Tengo una duda (más curiosidad que duda) y seguro que vosotros sabreis responderla aunque sea aproximadamente.

 Después de haberme declarado "extremely" novato, yendo esto por delante y no habiendo pasado de la mitad del canuto todavía (y estoy asfixiantemente parado en los empalmes...), me he dedicado a ver cosas más avanzadas por curiosidad...

 El caso es que después de haber visto (por encima) vídeos, y otros libros más avanzados, se ha confirmado lo que me temía  :Smile1:  el Canuto es lo basico basiquisimo, pero MUY muy básico. Como el 2% de lo que se puede hacer en cartomagia, ¿No me equivoco, verdad?

  Viendo el card sleights o vídeos de Jeff McBride, me he quedado con la boca abierta... el caso es que (y aquí viene mi pregunta):

   ¿Hasta donde llegan los cartomagos comunes?

  Cuando se ve a una persona (no demasiado conocida), haciendo mágia por ahí, ¿Que es lo que se suele encontrar uno? ¿Han visto el canuto y un par de cosas más? ¿La gente se lia a actuar despues del canuto, toda la escuela cartomágica y cuantos mas videos mejor?

   ¿Que técnicas o que cosas permiten distinguir a un cartomago bueno de un PEAZO cartomago (también apodado "bestia parda"  :Wink1: ) ?

  ¿Cual es el nivel que se puede ver por ahí adelante?.

Ya se que la pregunta es más filosófica que otra cosa (  :Wink1: ), pero tengo curiosidad.

Un saludo y gracias por las respuestas ya por adelantado  :Smile1:

----------


## Dramagic

Una simple bibliografia BASICA te puede servir como orientación para darte una respuesta.

Todo lo de Vernon
Hofzinser
Todo lo de Ascanio
todo lo de tamariz
Exper card tecnic
Gran escuela de Giobbi
Canuto

Con todo esto sabido ya te puedes considerar cartomago. Si no, sólo eres mago que hace algunso juegos con cartas.

Yo no me considero cartomago. Pero por lo que he visto y la gente que conozco, diria que esto es lo báscio que hay que saber para conisderarse cartomago.

un saludo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Hombre hay de todo. Hay gente que actúa diciendo que es mago y no ha terminado ni el esto es magia todavía.

 Hay gente que no actúa y son unas bibliotecas andantes.

 Lo que diferencia a una "bestia parda" del resto no es sólo la técnica o sólo lo que sabe o sólo su carisma; es la unión de todas las cosas. Generalmente una bestia parda puede no ser el mejor técnicamente, pero seguro que transmite al público como nadie. Ese es el "truco". Espero no haberte roto la ilusión  :twisted: 

 Pero te aseguro que si dominas el canuto (dominar no es igual a habérselo leído 4 veces...) sabrás más que la mayoría de los magos que pululan por ahí...

----------


## Flojo

> Pero te aseguro que si dominas el canuto (dominar no es igual a habérselo leído 4 veces...) sabrás más que la mayoría de los magos que pululan por ahí...



AAAAAMEEEN!!! Sinceramente dominar el Canuto no se hace en seis meses ni en un año. Por mucho que lo leas sigues aprendiendo. Si eres capaz de dominarlo a la perfeccion, aunque te quedara mucho por saber, yo creo que ya puedes decir que eres cartomago.

----------


## Dante_Drums

totalmente de acuerdo. Yo todavía estoy con el canuto también, y creo que si lo DOMINAS completo, ya puedes considerarte cartomago. También es cierto que antes de meterme en este mundillo vi algunos videos que me dejaron con la boca abierta, y conforme voi avanzxando el canuto me voi dando cuenta de que eran cosas muy muy básicas y sencillas... lo que me lleva a pensar que muchos de los "magos" que andan por ahí deleitando con sus grandes ilusiones, en el fondo son principiantes carismáticos, por llamarlos de alguna manera xD

----------


## Benji_

> Hombre hay de todo. Hay gente que actúa diciendo que es mago y no ha terminado ni el esto es magia todavía.
> 
>  Hay gente que no actúa y son unas bibliotecas andantes.
> 
>  Lo que diferencia a una "bestia parda" del resto no es sólo la técnica o sólo lo que sabe o sólo su carisma; es la unión de todas las cosas. Generalmente una bestia parda puede no ser el mejor técnicamente, pero seguro que transmite al público como nadie. Ese es el "truco". Espero no haberte roto la ilusión  :twisted: 
> 
>  Pero te aseguro que si dominas el canuto (dominar no es igual a habérselo leído 4 veces...) sabrás más que la mayoría de los magos que pululan por ahí...


Coincido completamente contigo en que un porcentaje elevado es la presentación, el carisma y el saber quedarse con la gente. No me rompes la ilusión con eso hombre, lo tengo clarísimo  :Wink1:  Yo me refería a técnicamente.

Por poner un ejemplo: No hace mucho estuvimos en Coruña viendo a Román García (peazo rutina de bolas), y sin embargo un par de juegos que hizo de cartas, aunque muy bien hechos, no dejaban de ser unos clásicos.

No pude evitar sonreirme cuando eligió a mi novia como voluntaria para un juego donde, "casualmente" se ponía un papel de periódico debajo del pie y "casualmente" la "elección" de mi novia era una carta concreta de diamantes  :Smile1:  ("casualmente" también mediante un mezcla hindú  :Wink1: ) (Los que hayais leido alguna cosilla del Padre Ciuró me entendereis).

Es un truco básico, pero aun así el tio lo hizo estupendamente y resultó muy bien con el público, y para eso no hace falta ni hacer empalmes, ni hacer enfiles, ni nada (a priori).

Por eso preguntaba, porque quizás mucha de la gente que esté actuando en garitos sea gente que aun sin tener todo el "expertize" de los libros que hemos visto en anteriores contestaciones, sí son capaces de hacer buenos trucos y hacer ilusionar.

Aunque desde luego no serán expertos, ni "bestias pardas" de la cartomagia.

Pero claro, he estado viendo unas cosas estos dias, que me preguntaba "¿Pero realmente una persona que actua en un pub, sin hacer trucos muy, digamos, complejos, se ha asimilado todo esto?.  :117: 

También estará el tema de que ante una actuación para el "vulgo" :P, es decir, que no sean magos, ni entendidos y que probablemente sea la primera vez que ven magia (caso de un pub y no de un teatro o sala por ejemplo), esta gente tampoco sacará el "arsenal" mágico que pueden saber.

Por otra parte, está claro que lo del Canuto no es cosa de un par de meses. Aunque estoy con los empalmes, sigo repasando el libro de delante a atrás cuando me pongo a practicar, repasando todas la técnicas y practicándolas, y una y otra vez e indefectiblemente me vuelvo a encontrar detalles e historias en las que no había reparado y que me ayudan a hacerlo mejor. Lo dicho, una autentica gozada  :Smile1: .


Un saludo 

P.D.: Por cierto, creo que vivimos bastante cerca así que si sabes de magia por la zona, avisa eh?  :Wink1:   :117: DDDD

----------


## Benji_

> Una simple bibliografia BASICA te puede servir como orientación para darte una respuesta.
> 
> Todo lo de Vernon
> Hofzinser
> Todo lo de Ascanio
> todo lo de tamariz
> Exper card tecnic
> Gran escuela de Giobbi
> Canuto
> ...


Hombre yo creo que si consigues dominar todo eso con soltura te sales del mundo directamente  :117: DD. Yo creo que dominar todo eso que dices, puede llevar una vida, entera. Por lo menos teniendo como referencia el Canuto (lo mismo es que tampoco yo soy especialmente habil...   :Oops:  ).

Y visto lo que he visto de esos libros, alguien que domine todas esas técnicas es capaz de obrar auténticos milagros (pero de los buenos además  :Wink1: ).

Aunque si es cierto que es una bibliografía "estandar". Ya se de libros para practicar cuando dentro de 20 años acabe dominando el Canuto  :117: DDDD.

Gracias por la respuesta. Un saludo.

----------


## agulean

Todo es discutible en esta vida hermosa pero voy a darte una referencia que da Giobbi en su Gran Escuela Cartomagia 1 y 2.

El decía algo como que quien domine las técnicas y sobre todo los conceptos de sus dos primeros libros, sabrá mas que el 90% de los magos que hay en el mundo.

Aunque quizás no esté del todo de acuerdo con él, no voy a desdecirlo pues además de ser un gran maestro es un intelectual que cuida preciosamente cada palabra que emplea en cualquier libro que escriba.

Salu2

----------


## magomurga

> Hola a todos,
> 
>  Tengo una duda (más curiosidad que duda) y seguro que vosotros sabreis responderla aunque sea aproximadamente.
> 
>  Después de haberme declarado "extremely" novato, yendo esto por delante y no habiendo pasado de la mitad del canuto todavía (y estoy asfixiantemente parado en los empalmes...), me he dedicado a ver cosas más avanzadas por curiosidad...


ESto me plantea otra duda: ¿ El canuto se debe coger como libro de tema I, tema II........ O mas de: ahora quiero pintajes, ahora empalmes....?

El tema esta abierto......

----------


## MJJMarkos

Vicente Canuto, 30 años en la magia. Amigo íntimo de Juan Tamariz (otro que lleva más de 50 años en la magia). Concretamente este tal Juan Tamariz era amigo íntimo de un tal Arturo de Ascanio, otro tal Pepe Carroll, y se dedicaba a dejar con la boca abierta a un tal Vernon.

Pues con esas "raices" y amistades, a mi me parece que fiarse del índice del libro de Vicente no debe de ser a priori muy perjudicial ¿no?.

PD: 13 años llevo haciendo magia y cartomagia, y aún habiendo leido todo lo que ha comentado Dramagic (que no podido profundizar como a mi me gusta) y tras tantos años, no me considero ni cartomago, ni mago, simplemente aprendiz.

Eso creo que ya dice bastante. Lo que pasa que si otros quieren venderse como cartomagos para saciar su ego y no creen en las palabras de David, allá ellos.

----------


## Benji_

> Todo es discutible en esta vida hermosa pero voy a darte una referencia que da Giobbi en su Gran Escuela Cartomagia 1 y 2.
> 
> El decía algo como que quien domine las técnicas y sobre todo los conceptos de sus dos primeros libros, sabrá mas que el 90% de los magos que hay en el mundo.
> 
> Aunque quizás no esté del todo de acuerdo con él, no voy a desdecirlo pues además de ser un gran maestro es un intelectual que cuida preciosamente cada palabra que emplea en cualquier libro que escriba.
> 
> Salu2


Da ánimos para seguir practicando  :Smile1:  (Y para comprarselos, pero de momento con el Canuto voy más que servido).

Gracias por la respuesta, un saludo.

----------


## Benji_

> Vicente Canuto, 30 años en la magia. Amigo íntimo de Juan Tamariz (otro que lleva más de 50 años en la magia). Concretamente este tal Juan Tamariz era amigo íntimo de un tal Arturo de Ascanio, otro tal Pepe Carroll, y se dedicaba a dejar con la boca abierta a un tal Vernon.
> 
> Pues con esas "raices" y amistades, a mi me parece que fiarse del índice del libro de Vicente no debe de ser a priori muy perjudicial ¿no?.
> 
> PD: 13 años llevo haciendo magia y cartomagia, y aún habiendo leido todo lo que ha comentado Dramagic (que no podido profundizar como a mi me gusta) y tras tantos años, no me considero ni cartomago, ni mago, simplemente aprendiz.
> 
> Eso creo que ya dice bastante. Lo que pasa que si otros quieren venderse como cartomagos para saciar su ego y no creen en las palabras de David, allá ellos.


El curriculum desde luego es impresionante, y aprenderse bien el Canuto tiene pinta de ser la monda. Ya te digo que yo me conformaría ahora mismo con saber hacer el 80% de lo que viene ahi (bien hecho, no como lo hago ahora  :Wink1: ).

Pero ¿Hay alguien que no esté de acuerdo en esto? Yo creo que no mucho, visto los mensajes del foro, no?

Aunque me pica la curiosidad de GEC I y II, por lo que he ojeado tienen un estilo muy bueno en cuanto a la explicación de las cosas, etcétera y supongo que tampoco debe estar muy mal coger dos libros del mismo estilo para contrastar efectos, distintos tipos de explicaciones, a mi me sirvió en la carrera, malo será que no me sirva también en la magia no?  :Wink1: 


Un saludo, y gracias por la respuesta.

----------


## agulean

> Vicente Canuto, 30 años en la magia. Amigo íntimo de Juan Tamariz (otro que lleva más de 50 años en la magia). Concretamente este tal Juan Tamariz era amigo íntimo de un tal Arturo de Ascanio, otro tal Pepe Carroll, y se dedicaba a dejar con la boca abierta a un tal Vernon.


Acá podemos aplicar el refrán que dice, dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres.




> PD: 13 años llevo haciendo magia y cartomagia, y aún habiendo leido todo lo que ha comentado Dramagic (que no podido profundizar como a mi me gusta) y tras tantos años, no me considero ni cartomago, ni mago, simplemente aprendiz.


Bueno pero esa es una óptica personal, un profano te va a considerar mago, y otros aprendices con menos tiempo también lo consideraremos.




> y supongo que tampoco debe estar muy mal coger dos libros del mismo estilo para contrastar efectos, distintos tipos de explicaciones, a mi me sirvió en la carrera, malo será que no me sirva también en la magia no?


Hay diferentes opiniones referente a esto, yo creo que si se puede aunque no lo recomiendo. Lo que si recomiendo es ver con que libro uno se siente mas cómodo (digamos que cada libro es como una escuela, no todas son iguales, ni enseñan lo mismo, a esto agregemos detalles personales que algunos magos adhieren a la técnica o a los conceptos, o incluso conceptos totalmente nuevos - de estos hay pocos -).

Yo creo que en principio uno tiene que tener un punto de partida, y luego de tenerlo debe elegir gustosamente a que escuela debe inscribirse  :D 

De esta forma uno puede consultar de cuando en cuando otros materiales, pero la base debe ser de una escuela en particular  :D  que entrevero.

Osea que para mi uno tiene que comenzar como se sienta mas cómodo después de tener una base, y debe respetar los detalles de ese maestro. La consulta puede hacerse pero como referencia y no como remplazo. Por lo menos no hasta que uno termine el libro que eligió para comenzar.

Después ya se tiene experiencia de estudio cartomágica como para implantarse su propio sistema de estudio... pero como todo, es una visión personal, y así comencé yo al notar varias sutilesas que en un principio no había visualizado.

Salu2
Leandro

----------


## Ella

> totalmente de acuerdo. Yo todavía estoy con el canuto también, y creo que si lo DOMINAS completo, ya puedes considerarte cartomago.



por dios!!, ¿por qué cuando se abre un tema en cartomagia todo el mundo termina hablando del canuto como si fuera el unico libro de magia del mundo y el mejor, cuando se nota que ni siquiera se lo han aprendido aún?  :evil:

----------


## pecha3

> totalmente de acuerdo. Yo todavía estoy con el canuto también, y creo que si lo DOMINAS completo, ya puedes considerarte cartomago. También es cierto que antes de meterme en este mundillo vi algunos videos que me dejaron con la boca abierta, y conforme voi avanzxando el canuto me voi dando cuenta de que eran cosas muy muy básicas y sencillas... lo que me lleva a pensar que muchos de los "magos" que andan por ahí deleitando con sus grandes ilusiones, en el fondo son principiantes carismáticos, por llamarlos de alguna manera xD


Cuando DOMINAS el canuto completamente ya se puede decir que sabes el 1% de la magia y siendo generoso por no decir 0,0001, digo 1% porque sabras al menos la base... 

Si lees el canuto simplemente con saber que es un lift podras saber trucos que te dejaron con la boca abierta como tu dices antes... pero no depende de que porque sepas 4 movimientos o tecnicas del canuto puedas hacer los juegos que veias que antes te sorprendian porque no sabias ninguna tecnica de magia... despues de leer el canuto se puede decir por poner una semejanza que estas empezando a gatear en la cartomagia...

saludos.

----------


## MarceloCanales

Hola, primero que todo saludarles porque soy nuevo en el foro, les cuento que soy novato  y si bien a mi amigo de arriba no le gusta que hablemos de canuto, no se porque no le gusta, tienes razon que no es el unico pero si es uno de los mas instuitivos y buenos para empezar como tambien la serie de Gran escuela Cartomágica.
Bueno en fin, refiriendome al tema principal, tengo una opinion sobre un punto especifico que es el siguiente, ¿Cuando esta una persona novata lista para presentar un truco, magia o ilusion como quieran llamarle, al publico?, yo creo que no sacamos nada con leernos el canuto completo sin experimentar una actuacion, es muy diferente hacerse trucos a uno mismo que a otras personal, creo que una persona interesada en la cartomagia puede hacer el primer dia de estudio de esta un truco a una persona (Siempre que lo domine bien) se puede empesar por algun truco matematico o automatico carente de tecnicas, pero desde ya yo lo consideraria un cartomago, porque el tema no pasa por cuantos libros se lea ni cuantas tecnicas maneje sino que lo que sepa lo sepa hacer bien, perfectamente podria haber un exelente cartomago dedicado solamente a juegos automaticos y no por no manejar tecnicas va a ser un mal cartomago, sino que el se avoca a un area especifica, y si lo hace bien todo esta perfecto.

Por tanto mi conclusion es la siguiente: Un mago no se vale de las tecnicas que maneja, estas no le dan la calidad de avanzado, lo que importa es hacer bien lo que hasta el momento se sabe y no perder el rumbo, no perder la intension y la motivacion.
Lento pero seguro, los primeros pasos son los mas importantes...

----------


## ranijo

O sea, que te pones a estudiar para dentista, por ejemplo, y en cuanto aprendes a hacer un buen empaste, ya te puedes abrir tu propia consulta, no? Ya eres dentista?

Pues eso.....

----------


## YaGo

Pues aparte de todo eso, hay quien se olvida de Erdnase, de LePaul, de Hugard, de Marlo (DE MARLO!!), de...

Creo que uno nunca podría llegar a dominar toda la técnica que hay vertida en toda esa literatura, y en toda la literatura de la que posiblemente no tengamos ni idea de que existe.

Y, como dice MJJMarkos, fiarse a priori del índice del Libro de Vicente no debe ser malo, pero desde luego, no es el 90% de la cartomagia. Lo que dice ese libro es que con esos conocimientos, podremos hacer el 90% de los efectos, que no es lo mismo., teniendo en cuenta que se puede empalmar de doscientas maneras distintas, el par de empalmes del Canuto son el 0.5% del total.

En definitiva, el Canuto no creo que tenga ni el 30% de todas las manipulaciones existentes en cartomagia.

Y yendo al tema del hilo, creo que uno puede considerarse "cartomago" cuando es capaz de tener una sesión larga de magia con cartas, de buena  calidad e interesante, independientemente de las técnicas usadas. Y "técnico de alta categoría" cuando domine una cantidad de técnicas ingente, osea, cuando domine todos esos libros de los que ha hablado David.

Evidentemente, para tener una sesión como la descrita, no basta con controlar el Canuto, ni los dos primeros tomos del GEC.

----------


## pecha3

> O sea, que te pones a estudiar para dentista, por ejemplo, y en cuanto aprendes a hacer un buen empaste, ya te puedes abrir tu propia consulta, no? Ya eres dentista?
> 
> Pues eso.....



Mas claro agua...

----------


## rafa cama

> O sea, que te pones a estudiar para dentista, por ejemplo, y en cuanto aprendes a hacer un buen empaste, ya te puedes abrir tu propia consulta, no? Ya eres dentista?
> 
> Pues eso.....


Por otro lado, un dentista, al igual que un médico, no basta con que haya estudiado todos los libros de la carrera. Las prácticas son algo fundamental. Obviamente, por mucho que te hayas estudiado todas y cada una de las técnicas del GEC, del Canuto, y de la bibliografía que propuso David, si nunca has hecho un juego ante público... 

La magia se aprende frente al público, en mi opinión. Estudiando también claro, pero el contacto con el público es básico.

Saludines.

----------


## MarceloCanales

No, bueno enrealidad no debi llamar como cartomago a un principiante, pero lo que yo queria rescatar que lo de avanzado no se da tanto por las tecnicas que manejes si no que por las que realmente manejes bien, con sus variantes y demases, y que ganes experiencia en presentaciones.
haber si me explico, pienso que habeses es mas importante tener una buena presentacion de un juego simple ( como el ejemplo que nos da canuto al principio del libro con las presentaciones de la carta guia) que saber muchos juegos con tecnicas mas avansadas que no seducen al publico.
Esto pasa porque muchos se preocupan demaciado en la tecnica dejando de lado la presentacion, no digo que la tecnica no es importante, lo es y muchisimo, sobre todo una de las mas importantes que algunos dejan un poco de lado, como es la Misdireccion, pero a lo que me referia es que desde un comienzo el aspirante a cartomago ( con esto me retracto de lo dicho en el mensaje anterior)  debe aprender a manejar las situaciones, la incomodidad que el publico le pueda causar al hacer un truco, las manos tiritonas, o la transpiracion excesiva de ellas, salir del paso del famoso ¿Deja que mescle yo? aprender de las personas y de sus reacciones ante una demostracion de cartomagia?
Entonces por ello yo hablaba de que hay gente que maneja gran tecnica manual, algunos bien otros no tanto,pero no sacas mucho si no empesaste desde que hiciste tu primer juego al publico estudiar la reaccion de este mismo, las miradas, la intencion de pillarte.
Lo que digo aca se puede reforsar con un recuadrito que aparece el la via magica de tamariz donde se compara el nivel de un mago, y te aseguro que la diferencia no se marca tanto por tecnica manual si no por lo mas abstracto que muchos no consideran, la Misdireccion, Las pistas falsas, y el limpio engaño que se le hace al publico para que la ilusion sea perfecta y no le queden ganas de preguntar como lo hiciste, solo disfrutar de tu actuacion...

----------


## Aitor

De todas formas yo creo que hay un mínimo que se debe conocer y dominar, aunque sólo sea el volumen 1 del GEC o la parte "básica" del canuto, para hacer una sesión de juegos aunque sólo sean matemáticos. Uno debe saber coger una baraja, hacer cortes verdaderos y falsos aunque sean sencillos, mezclar manteniendo una ordenación, forzar sencillamiente... sino será un manazas con una baraja y 4 principios matemáticos en las manos. 
A partir de ahí hay dos tendencias, los que dicen que cuantas más técnicas domines más facilidad para salir de alguna situación comprometida puedes tener y los que abogan por superdominar un número pequeño de técnicas y adaptar los juegos para que puedan realizarse con las mismas. Esto puede ser muy útil para aquellos que se dedican a magia general, porque ya se sabe, "quien mucho abarca...
Un saludo

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Todo depende, aunque como dicen mas arriba, las técnicas más basicas las tienes que dominar hasta para hacer el mas simple truco matemático, es una  cuestión de estética. yo pienso que está bien probar rápido los juegos matemáticos en cuanto los tengas dominados, eso sí, siempre con tu familia o algún amiguete que no te ponga especialmente nervioso. Así tanteas como funciona el público y poco a poco ganas confianza y tablas. Eso sí, sin prisa pero sin pausa y dándote tiempo para tener soltura y confiar en ti mismo. No creo que sea productivo estar meses entrenando en solitario antes de que hagas tu primer juego, a lo mejor el público te da una sorpresa.

Hablar de una sesión completa o considerarse cartomago ya es otro cantar...

----------


## guilledc

> A partir de ahí hay dos tendencias, los que dicen que cuantas más técnicas domines más facilidad para salir de alguna situación comprometida puedes tener y los que abogan por superdominar un número pequeño de técnicas y adaptar los juegos para que puedan realizarse con las mismas.



   Creo que justamente ahi es donde podemos empezar a entender una respuesta que sea un termino medio a las posturas entre los libros que menciona David y la posicion de manejar poco pero bien.

   Sinceramente, en este foro seremos 4000 miembros y estoy seguro que solo el 10% debe haber estudiado (en todo el significado de esa palabra, no solo leer) todos los libros que menciona David. Apostaria plata a eso.....

    Si hablamos que para manejar el canuto son 2 años minimos, hagamos la cuenta para manejar todos esos libros...........

    Pero bueno, es como todo, yo por ej. me dedico a la contabilidad y a liquidar impuestos, en mi profesion puedes no haber estudiado o ser nuevo en la carrera y ya puedes lanzarte a trabajar, eso si, no tienes la amplitud de conocimientos y el ejercicio del mismo como para anticipar futuros problemas o PODER ELEGIR entre distintas circusntancias que beneficiaran a tu cliente.

    Llevandolo a la magia, si careces de varias tecnicas (ni hablar fundamentales) cuando se te presente un inconveniente no tendras la amplitud de conocimientos como para salir airoso, o saldras pero dejando la clara sensacion de que algo en el medio ha fallado.

    Incluso tambien, al repetirte en las tecnicas corres el riesgo de abusar de las mismas, cansando o alertando al espectador (el cual se repite, dado que no te dedicas en forma profesional a trabajar con publicos distintos).

    En definitiva, y disculpen que me extendi, no creo que para ser considerado un buen cartomago tengas que haber estudiado cada tratado o libro que existe en la historia de la magia, pero si, que al menos debes conocer a la perfeccion las tecnicas fundamentales, y otras cuasifundamentales que le agreguen brillo a tu presentacion.

    Abrazos

----------


## Kal-El

Uno puede aprenderse un libro x de cartomagia de pe a pa.

Uno puede estar mas o menos familiarizado con todas sus tecnicas y haber realizado el juego cientos de veces... pero... si al hacer el juego (por mas tecnica que les pongamos) manejamos las cartas como si fuese el rollo de papel higienico... :roll:  :roll: 

Tanto el juego como su tecnica debe estar atendida tambien por una cierta elegancia que es lo que hace al efecto en si.

Lo digo por que yo repongo papeles en los baños...  :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## agulean

A ver partamos de una base inicial.

Hay dos concepciones la de los profanos y la de nosotros.

Cuando un mago es considerador mago por los profanos? cuando hace algunas magias y ni siquiera decentemente, y convengamos que de estos abundan ahora y siempre fue así (pongamos de ejemplo el relato del campecino que el padre ciuró cuenta en "La prestidigitación al alcance de todos", este muchacho era mago entre sus conocidos). 

De este tipo de magos hay muchísimos al rededor de la tierra y son, nos guste o no, profesionales (sin ir muy lejos acá en mi país hay dos magos que hacen "cartomagia" sin técnica alguna - y por sus actuaciones sin demasiada comprensión de la teoría mágica - y son profesionales).

Por otro lado tenemos que ser claros que como toda arte la magia no es una carrera, partiendo de esta base no hay realmente un programa de estudio definido (como bien dice el amigo David esos libros son los que ÉL CONSIDERA QUE UN CARTOMAGO DEBE HABER ESTUDIADO).

Esto quiere decir que un programa para ser mago es una idea muy confusa y en realidad relativa.

Les cuento la historia de un muchacho canadiense que con solamente un libro mágico en su haber, uno solo y menos de 8 años de prácita sorprendió a toda la comunidad mágica estadounidense. Y posteriormente a la mundial.

Quizás muchos de acá piensen que no debe haber sido muy buen mago éste Dai Vernon. 

Aclaro para que no me caígan arriba, hablo del Dai Vernon de 19 años que sorprendió a todo mago que lo veía mientras jugaba con sus cartas. En el momento en el que él aún no era mago profesional.

Digamos que en este caso puntual el muchacho era bastante iluminado, pero así fue la historia.

Entonces lo que digo es que la magia no es una ciencia es un arte, y como tal todo es relativo al talento de uno, y también de la persepción de los demás.


Salu2.
Leandro.

----------


## Cuasimago

MarceloCanales escribió:



> y si bien a mi amigo de arriba no le gusta que hablemos de canuto...


Solo aclararte que "tu amigo de arriba" es más bién... amiga. (Ella)

(por cierto Ella, no sé si te lo habrán dicho, pero estás muy guapa en tu nueva foto...  :Oops:  )

Un saludo... :twisted:

----------


## Kal-El

*Cuasimago dice:*




> por cierto Ella, no sé si te lo habrán dicho, pero estás muy guapa en tu nueva foto... Embarassed )
> 
> Un saludo... Twisted Evil



...y tiene toda la razon...ahhh!!!! y en el resto de la respuesta tambien...

Ella...otro saludo desde el pais mas austral del mundo...

----------


## osmaes

Pues por mi experiencia, que no es mucha (dicho sea de paso), yo diría que el nivel medio del cartomago es algo menos que patético. Pero es que es la realidad de la magia... En la magia española (sobre todo cartomagia) hay un hecho: todo lo bueno pasa por Madrid y Barcelona (ésta ultima en menor medida). Y es lo que hay... Claro que hay honrosas excepciones, pero no son más que eso, excepciones... y no digo que la mayoria de los magos de Madrid sean buenos, que no es verdad... digo, que la mayoría de los magos buenos viven, residen, o pasan por Madrid... supongo que la razon es sencilla: como allí están los mejores maestros... están los mejores aprendices... Y general (repito, en general) el que ha crecido en la SEI al amparo de los Ascanio, los Gómez, los Riobbó son bastante más brillantes que los que hemos tenido que aprender a hacer la cuenta hamman sin haber visto a nadie haciéndola... es lo que hay...

----------


## Potamito

> Pues por mi experiencia, que no es mucha (dicho sea de paso), yo diría que el nivel medio del cartomago es algo menos que patético. Pero es que es la realidad de la magia... En la magia española (sobre todo cartomagia) hay un hecho: todo lo bueno pasa por Madrid y Barcelona (ésta ultima en menor medida). Y es lo que hay... Claro que hay honrosas excepciones, pero no son más que eso, excepciones... y no digo que la mayoria de los magos de Madrid sean buenos, que no es verdad... digo, que la mayoría de los magos buenos viven, residen, o pasan por Madrid... supongo que la razon es sencilla: como allí están los mejores maestros... están los mejores aprendices... Y general (repito, en general) el que ha crecido en la SEI al amparo de los Ascanio, los Gómez, los Riobbó son bastante más brillantes que los que hemos tenido que aprender a hacer la cuenta hamman sin haber visto a nadie haciéndola... es lo que hay...


¿¿Entonces que queda para nosotros que estamos tan lejos de ustedes?? :? 

No creo que el secreto esté en el lugar que residamos, sino más bien como queremos hacer las cosas, es decir, una persona de el lugar más extremo de la tierra, puede logar llegar a ser uno de los grandes magos sólo dependiendo de que quiera conseguir, tal vez le tome más trabajo que a alguien que tenga en su entorno un centenar de grandioso magos a su alcance, sin duda, el nivel que alcancemos, dependerá exclusivamente de como distribuyamos nuestro estudio, por naturalidad, el humano siempre quiere saber y conocer más, es decir, si terminamos con un libro querremos seguir, nunca vamos a decir hasta aquí llego, no estudio más, eso no existe. 
Por otra parte, claro que ayuda mucho ver a alguien realizar las técnicas, de hecho yo soy autodidacta, claro que con libros, pero no tengo un mago que me ayude, ahora estoy pensando en ingresar a la Hermandad Mágica, pero de todas formas, el camino que me ha llevado a conseguir las cosas que hoy sé no ha sido fácil, pero no ha sido imposible, entonces, la ayuda de alguien es importante, pero no fundamental.

Saludos 

PS: Sí, hay magos patéticos, pero no por que no han visto a alguien o no se han ayudado de alguien, es simplmente por cómo han aprendido

----------


## osmaes

Evidentemente me refería a la cartomagia ESPAÑOLA, en Chile no sé como funcionan las cosas, pero aquí sí. Y claro que hay magos que llegan a ser números uno aprendiendo por su cuenta y alejados del mundo (L. Green si ir más lejos), pero en mi opinión no son más que excepciones... En cualquier caso, la totalidad de mi comentario anterior hace referencia a la magia española. Un saludo.

----------


## agulean

Es verdad lo que dice osmaes, lo sé pq yo no tengo maestro y soy una de esas excepciones del mundo de la magia.


Mas bien de las otras, de las que estamos años estudiando magia para ser más que patético   :Lol:  

Pero enserio estoy de acuerdo con osmaes, lo mejor siempre, en todo, es tener un maestro y la magia no es excepción.

----------


## Benji_

> Pues por mi experiencia, que no es mucha (dicho sea de paso), yo diría que el nivel medio del cartomago es algo menos que patético. Pero es que es la realidad de la magia... En la magia española (sobre todo cartomagia) hay un hecho: todo lo bueno pasa por Madrid y Barcelona (ésta ultima en menor medida). Y es lo que hay... Claro que hay honrosas excepciones, pero no son más que eso, excepciones... y no digo que la mayoria de los magos de Madrid sean buenos, que no es verdad... digo, que la mayoría de los magos buenos viven, residen, o pasan por Madrid... supongo que la razon es sencilla: como allí están los mejores maestros... están los mejores aprendices... Y general (repito, en general) el que ha crecido en la SEI al amparo de los Ascanio, los Gómez, los Riobbó son bastante más brillantes que los que hemos tenido que aprender a hacer la cuenta hamman sin haber visto a nadie haciéndola... es lo que hay...


Bueno, yo creo que entre tener a Ascanio de maestro y el patetismo del que hablas  :Wink1:  hay un trecho importante.

Supongo que eso que dices pasaría mucho antes, es más, como en todo, el estudio de la magia antes tenía que ser duro: No DVDs, pocas sociedades, libros justos...

Pero ahora la cosa esta más desarrollada: Acceso a DVDs, compras a través de internet, mas sociedades mágicas.

Por ejemplo, yo cuando vivía en Coruña, así a priori, no te sabría decir donde podría comprar libros de magia, o barajas o tapetes o...

Sin embargo en madrid hay varias tiendas. Y siempre podría recurrir a las on-line como TiendaMagia, pero hace unos años... chungo  :Smile1: .


Yo creo que lo de la magia va camino a globalizarse cada vez más (pa lo bueno y pa lo malo  :Wink1: ).

Y el tener a Ascanio de maestro... es un concepto que ni alberga mi mente (bueno, ahora a Ascanio, dificil... pero a cualquiera de los máquinas que campan por Madrid  :Wink1: ).

En general cuando hice la pregunta me refería a cual es la postura de los magos que hacen magia con cartas por el mundo adelante, si la mayoría son de los de saber cien mil técnicas y milagros, o sin embargo saben 200 trucos matemáticos y algunas "sucintas" manipulaciones.

La conclusión que he sacado es que las capacidades dependen mucho de quien te las cuente  :Wink1:  Alguien que sepa mucho te da una bibliografía intensa (por que el realmente cree que es lo mínimo que hay que leerse) y los que saben quizás algo menos, relajan los requisitos  :Wink1: .

En mi opinión, la cosa pasa por ser de alguna manera como otra respuesta de por ahí arriba: Si eres capaz de llevar una sesión agradable, entretenida y de poder asombrar e ilusionar, si no eres cartomago, al menos eres un buen aspirante y vas por el buen camino.


A ver si es cierto que tiene algo que ver lo de Madrid y se me pega algo aunque sea por ósmosis  :Wink1:  (aunque estando en Alcalá igual menos, por la distancia  :Wink1: )

Un saludo.

----------


## osmaes

Bueno... ya me entiendes... tal vez lo de "patéticos" sea un adjetivo demasiado exagerado... o tal vez no... pero la situación es esa, pese a quien pese... (incluido yo). No tienes más que ver de dónde han salido los mejores cartomagos de ultima generación (Figueiredo, Talman, Gea, Rodriguez...). Ascanianos y Tamarizianos y de la que está por venir (Ajo, Jose, Hector...) pues estamos en lo mismo... Y claro que hay excepciones ¡¡cómo no!! pero son eso, excepciones... Y si vuelves hacia atrás te das cuenta de que los que ahora estan arriba como Migue o Carrol (DEP) pasaron por Madrid y Gabi (BARNA)... En fin.. Un saludo.

----------


## Benji_

> Bueno... ya me entiendes... tal vez lo de "patéticos" sea un adjetivo demasiado exagerado... o tal vez no... pero la situación es esa, pese a quien pese... (incluido yo). No tienes más que ver de dónde han salido los mejores cartomagos de ultima generación (Figueiredo, Talman, Gea, Rodriguez...). Ascanianos y Tamarizianos y de la que está por venir (Ajo, Jose, Hector...) pues estamos en lo mismo... Y claro que hay excepciones ¡¡cómo no!! pero son eso, excepciones... Y si vuelves hacia atrás te das cuenta de que los que ahora estan arriba como Migue o Carrol (DEP) pasaron por Madrid y Gabi (BARNA)... En fin.. Un saludo.


Pues los que no son de aquí tendrán que ponerse las pilas para deshacer ese tópico no?

Hay muy buenos magos gallegos también: Román, Kiko, Mago Antón. Así que nada, a ponerse las pilas los demás para que la ilusión nazca por cualquier sítio  :Smile1: .

Un saludo

----------


## MJJMarkos

A mi me parece que ese comentario parte de un desconocimiento DESCOMUNAL por parte de quien lo hace de la magia española.

Simplemente citando a Roman ya es suficiente...

Estaba haciendo una lista pero "pa' qué?". Si los que iba a poner son todos unos chuflas supongo (Canuto, Rubiales, Román, Luis, Miguel Palacios [este es Arturo pero con lapping], Jovi, Dani DaOrtiz, etc...).

Son todos chuflas, supongo...

Y mi lista tiene más de 70 nombres...

Claro, que todos chuflas y patéticos supongo.

Kiko? ssseeee quien e :Confused: ?

Jovi  :Confused: ? So ke e?

Rubiales? Fijo que es un metrosexual con ese apellido pero de magia ni idea...

En fin...

----------


## agulean

Perdonen la ignorancia... pero que quiere decir chuflas?

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Perdonen la ignorancia... pero que quiere decir chuflas?


Malos, paquetes, penosos, malísimos.

Lo decía de forma irónica.

----------


## Kal-El

*agulean pregunta:*




> Perdonen la ignorancia... pero que quiere decir chuflas?


Creo que en el Pequeño Diccionario Argentino Ilustrado, quiere decir (IRONICAMENTE) que son unos "boludos".

Nota: Esto con todo respeto. esta definicion es la que mejor encontre para que entendamos los que vivimos de este lado del planeta.

----------


## agulean

aaaaaaaaaaaaa boludos.... ya entendí   :Lol:  

Gracias MJJMarkos y Kal-El por ilustrarme

----------


## osmaes

Vamos a ver Marcos... no te pilles esos rebotes... Yo estoy hablando en general y lo sabes... y hay excepciones, pero eso, excepciones. Y no voy a entrar al juego de hacer comparaciones entre magos porque no tiene ningún sentido, pero hasta hoy las cosas han sido así. Yo no entro en valoraciones personales de nadie, pero estarás conmigo que han salido mejores magos de  Madrid que de Cuenca (por citar la ciudad dónde yo vivo) ¿o no?... y yo no hecho la culpa a los magos de Cuenca, no, lo que digo es que es normal... y ya está...

----------


## ranijo

Pues bajo mi modesta opinión, no es cuestion de que en Madrid seamos más afortunados por "nuestros maestros o escuelas", simplemente es un hecho puro y duro de demografía. A mayor número de habitantes de una ciudad, mayor número de magos (lease cualquier otro ramo social o cultural) saldrán. Seguro que hay más albañiles en Madrid que en Cuenca...

En Madrid hay alrededor de 6.000.000 de habitantes (749 hab. por Km cuadrado); En Cuenca( por nombrar el mismo que antes hay alrededor de 210.000 (12 hab. por Km cuadrado)

Creo que queda bastante claro.No?

----------


## osmaes

No, el tema no era si había más o menos magos... Lo que yo digo, es que hasta ahora de Madrid y Barcelona (en menor medida) han salido o pasado los mejores magos.

----------


## ranijo

Claro, pero es que eso es directamente proporcional a lo que yo digo. Cuanto más magos, más posibilidades que salga uno bueno........

----------


## MJJMarkos

Yo lo fui a comentar también en mi reply, pero para qué?

A mayor número de habitantes, mayor número de grandes magos, mayor número de maestros, etc...

La magia hoy y siempre ha requerido de maestros en principio, pero una vez que cada uno tiene su propia forma de verla, ya puede aprenderla, desarrollarla y aplicarla según vea.

Lease los yankees.

----------


## ign

> ...En Madrid hay alrededor de 6.000.000 de habitantes (749 hab. por Km cuadrado); En Cuenca( por nombrar el mismo que antes hay alrededor de 210.000 (12 hab. por Km cuadrado)...


Concretamente, en Cuenca capital rondamos los 50.000 habitantes.

Respecto a buenos magos (que no cartomagos) que hayan salido de aquí, me viene a la mente el Conde Ropherman. Últimamente están surgiendo unas cuantas "vocaciones", espero que dentro de algunos años algún paisano dé la campanada...

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Benji_

> Pues bajo mi modesta opinión, no es cuestion de que en Madrid seamos más afortunados por "nuestros maestros o escuelas", simplemente es un hecho puro y duro de demografía. A mayor número de habitantes de una ciudad, mayor número de magos (lease cualquier otro ramo social o cultural) saldrán. Seguro que hay más albañiles en Madrid que en Cuenca...
> 
> En Madrid hay alrededor de 6.000.000 de habitantes (749 hab. por Km cuadrado); En Cuenca( por nombrar el mismo que antes hay alrededor de 210.000 (12 hab. por Km cuadrado)
> 
> Creo que queda bastante claro.No?


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, y no solo pasa esto aquí con los magos, pasa con casi todo a lo que se  le pueda aplicar un cierto cálculo de probabilidades. 

Más gente, más de todo (más artistas, más chorizos, más genios, etc...).

O eso quiero pensar cuando me encuentro a 5 capullos seguidos conduciendo por la A-2 o por la M-40, que es cuestión de probabilidades y no de la gente  :117:   :Wink1:  Lo dicho, totalmente de acuerdo.

Un saludo.

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno, evidentemente que la geografía española está salpicada de Genios, eso es obvio y Marcos tiene toda la razón del mundo. Y más con las nuevas generaciones ( que mal suena esto). Pero estas nuevas generaciones se mueven más que se movían antes los magos. 
El tema con Madrid ( y con Barcelona supongo que también pero lo desconozco) es que el tener unos referentes de una calidad tan alta hace que te esfuerces mucho más y quieras llegar a cotas más altas.
Imaginemos que estás acostumbrado a ver una magia de 9 sobre 10 ( por aclarar el concepto). Pues siempre te esforzarás intentando llegar a ese 9 porque es lo que estás acostumbrado a ver. Si te mueves en un ambito donde la magia es de un 7 ( por decir algo) nunca te imaginarás que se puede llegar al 9 y quizá tu nivel no alcance más que un 6.
Lo que es evidente es que "la mayoría" de los "nuevos magos" crecen a la sombra de los maestros. No hay más que leerse el libro de Gea y Luque para comprobar que Hay Maestros distribuidos por toda la Geografía Española.
Decía Einstein que pudo llegar tan lejos porque se apoyaba en los hombros de los Gigantes.
Siempro lo he dicho..me siento feliz y privilegiado de haber crecido mágicamente en Madrid :D 
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## ignoto

Bueno, yo vivo en un pueblecito de menos de 30.000 habitantes pero, además, hay que tener en cuenta que no se dan las mismas vocaciones en todas partes.

En el círculo de Valencia mas de la mitad de los magos le dan a la magia de salón y/o al mentalismo y la magia de cerca se considera algo bastante secundario (me refiaro a lo que concierne a las actividades del círculo) mientras que en otros círculos lo que no es cartomagia o numismagia (mucho numi suelto es lo que hay) prácticamente no cuenta.
Eso hace que en algunos lugares puedan hacerse "maestros" y en otros no se produzcan por ir los intereses de los magos de la zona por otros andurriales.

Punto y aparte es la abundancia de vocaciones hacia la magia infantil. Pero eso es algo temporal.
O sea, cuando se acerca la temporada de comuniones, todo quisque es aficionado a la magia infantil.

----------


## miguelajo

Completamente de acuerdo Ignoto.
Decían que Holanda era una magnífica escuela de Manipuladores...por qué será :Confused: ?

----------


## miguelajo

Se duplicó

----------


## osmaes

Pero entonces Miguel me estás dando la razón... si en Madrid el nivel es más alto los futuros magos tendrán como meta ese nivel... es lo que hay... Y claro que en todo el territorio español hay muchos magos de gran nivel (en mi opinión genios no tanto...) pero si te reduces a la magia con cartas (que era el tema inicial de debate) el número de genios baja... lo cual es lógico... pero  en mi opinión, y siempre a nivel general hay más "genios" en Madrid que en cualquier otro sitio (en cartas) Yo no conozco la situación en TODA TODA España, pero sí me he movido por Castilla La Mancha, Castilla León, Valencia y Murcia (entre todas suman mucha gente), y claro que hay cartomagos, pero reconozcamos que el nivel del mejor está por debajo del nivel del mejor o uno de los mejores de Madrid... Y que quede claro que esto no es una crítica contra nadie, yo mismo no soy de Madrid ni de Barcelona, pero estoy seguro que si mi magia hubiera crecido al lado de la tuya o de gente como tú  seguro que sería mejor... En fin... Ánimo con el debate que está muy interesante. Un saludo.

----------


## Flojo

Pero volvemos a lo mismo. En las ciudades grandes hay mas gente aficionada a las mismas cosas, y por lo tanto es mas facil progresar en grupo y encontrar gente buena en algo. Yo creo que el nivel es el mismo, lo que hay es mas gente.

Entre mi grupo de amigos yo soy el que mas nivel tiene porque soy el unico que practica magia, y soy una basura como mago  :-( , pero hago lo que puedo.   :Lol:

----------


## miguelajo

Es que no quiero que se me tache de nacionalista ni centralista ni nada de nada...pero creo que Madrid es una Cuna importante de Cartomagos...
A las pruebas me remito:
San sebastián 2002: Primer premio de Cartomagia Manolo Talman ( Madrid)
Zaragoza 2004: Gran Premio extraordinario. Miguel A. Gea ( Madrid).
                        Primer Premio Cartomagia. Jose Q_soy yo (Madrid)
                        Segundo Premio Cartomagia. Miguel AJO ( Madrid) perdón por la arrogancia. Es sólo por aportar el dato.  :Oops:  
Barakaldo 2005: Primer premio Cartomagia Woody Aragón ( Toledo aunque criado mágicamente en Madrid. dicho por el mismo).

Pero ya digo que hay autenticas "máquinas" en todos los sitios. Nuestro ultimo premiado FISM en Cartomagia es de la Coruña.
Otro tema interesante ( aunque me tacheis de zumbao) es el tema del clima. ¿Alguien ha intentado hacer dejadas o manejar una carta doble cerca de la playa?. En fin..una paranoia mia.
Pero es inegable que en cualquier arte la tradición es la tradición. ¿ Por qué se hace tan buen turron en la zona de levante? ¿ por que hay tantos buenos cocineros por el Norte de España?
¿ Quiere eso decir que si se pusieran en otra zona a hacerlo no serían capaces?..Pues no lo creo pero existen unas generaciones anteriores y "unas escuelas " y tendencias que son innegables.
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

> ¿ Quiere eso decir que si se pusieran en otra zona a hacerlo no serían capaces?..Pues no lo creo pero existen unas generaciones anteriores y "unas escuelas " y tendencias que son innegables.
> 
> Miguel AJO


claro que es así, tambien que el mercado recepetor de ese arte, es muchísimo mayor en Madrid que en San sebastián, que es de donde soy yo;
y eso, a fin de cuentas, posibilita la profesionalización, lo que te lleva a una dedicación incicialmente parcial y despues total además de una mejora de tus capacidades, infinitamente superior gracias a la experiencia ante público.
y es cierto que las escuelas son y existen. Yo soy mejor mago en la cocina, que con las cartas, por que desde chaval me muevo en una socidad gastronómica, en una ciudad donde el comer es un arte, con gente exigente que viene exprofeso a comer y eso es "mercado que te ayuda y obliga a mejorar.

----------


## Benji_

> Pero ya digo que hay autenticas "máquinas" en todos los sitios. Nuestro ultimo premiado FISM en Cartomagia es de la Coruña.
> Otro tema interesante ( aunque me tacheis de zumbao) es el tema del clima. ¿Alguien ha intentado hacer dejadas o manejar una carta doble cerca de la playa?. En fin..una paranoia mia.
> Pero es inegable que en cualquier arte la tradición es la tradición. ¿ Por qué se hace tan buen turron en la zona de levante? ¿ por que hay tantos buenos cocineros por el Norte de España?
> ¿ Quiere eso decir que si se pusieran en otra zona a hacerlo no serían capaces?..Pues no lo creo pero existen unas generaciones anteriores y "unas escuelas " y tendencias que son innegables.
> SALU2
> Miguel AJO


 :D Me ha hecho gracia lo del doble cerca de la playa. Mi experiencia es que a mi me sale igual de mal en Coruña que en Madrid, pero por ejemplo a Román le sale infinitamente mejor en Coruña que a mi en Madrid  :Wink1: 

  Entiendo que lo dices por la humedad o algo parecido por que sino...  :Smile1: 

  Por curiosidad, ¿Quien fué el mago de Coruña premiado en el FISM? (Soy muy muy novato en estas cosas y no me entero de la vida.)

  Con respecto a lo demás: Me creo que pueda haber más cartomagos (o magos en general) buenos por varias razones, no por una sola.

  Es decir, yo creo que es innegable que en Madrid hay más gente y por tanto va a haber más posibilidades de que alguien destaque. En Coruña por ejemplo hay menos gente, menos gente también que hacen magia y de esos además tienen que ser buenos. Es mas complejo.

  Sumado a eso es lo que tu dices: En Madrid parece haber una impronta mágica importante por tradición. Se juntaron grandes magos aquí (punto de reunión importante en España) y eso dio lugar a que, por lo menos hubiese un referente.

   Sin embargo creo que es cuestión de tradición y de demografía, el turrón se hace en Alicante posiblementee por que haya mejores almendras, y en el norte hay mejores cocineros porque de siempre se ha comido más (posiblemente por el frio y el clima inclemente) y por que hay alguna materia prima optima para eso como el pescado por ejemplo.

    No creo que los magos en Madrid sean mejores por que las Bycicle que llegan aquí son de mejor calidad, ¿no?  :Wink1: 

    Si es cierto que aquí, si alguien quiere ser un buen mago tiene más posibilidades: Escuelas (vease la de Ana Tamariz), circulos mágicos y asociaciones a porrillo y posibildad de ver magia en cantidad.

     En Coruña por ejemplo, ver magia es complicado. No hay una escuela de Magia y el circulo de la SEI... creo que existe pero por que esta puesto en la página, que sino...

     En fin, es un contubernio de muchos factores, ni uno, ni otro, sino todos los demás.

Saludos,

P.D.: Estupenda página web Miguel. Mis felicitaciones.

----------


## ganu

> Por curiosidad, ¿Quien fué el mago de Coruña premiado en el FISM? (Soy muy muy novato en estas cosas y no me entero de la vida.)


El mago Kiko, quedo tercero en cartomagia. De nick homonimo, es usuario de este foro (a veces   :Smile1:  ).

----------


## Benji_

> El mago Kiko, quedo tercero en cartomagia. De nick homonimo, es usuario de este foro (a veces   ).


Caray, bueno es saber que un paisano anda ganando cosas por ahí, y que es usuario de este foro. 

Gracias por la respuesta.

Un saludo.

----------


## wes_wieck

Hombre el factor demografico influye pero no es para nada decisivo (sino deberia de haber un chino entre los tres primeros en cartomagia en la FISM todos los años y Tokio y Mexico D.F. deberian de estar plagadas de grandes leyendas de la cartomagia). Es mas, no creo que podamos hablar de un factor decisivo sino de una suma de ellos.

En mi primer dia de SEI habia una conferencia de Damaso y conoci a Manolo Talman, en mi segundo dia habia concurso Ascanio donde concursaban Miguel Ajo y Jose Q_soy_yo entre otros grandes magos. Ambos dias tambien vi por la SEI (sin aun saber bien quienes eran) a Antonio Romero, Miguel Gomez, Armando Gomez, Alberto de Figueiredo, Miguel A. Gea, Ferragut, Rioboo, Agustin Leal, Manolo Cuesta, Ricardo Rodriguez, Florensa, Jesferh, y muchos otros grandes magos...

Con esto no trato de hacer listas por hacer listas. Simplemente que lo que veia a mi alrededor era una magia de una calidad extraordinaria y que para mi ese nivel era el normal...

bendita inocencia...
ojala llegue algun dia a ese nivel normal :D

----------


## Nadir

Volviendo al tema inicial ,para mí, un cartomago:

1º tiene un estilo propio
2º tiene un repertorio variado, destilado, finamente depurado y que ejecuta a la perfección y se amolda a su estilo.


Independientemente de las técnicas (miles o pocas) que conozca, aunque la técnica ayude a salvar obstáculos.

----------


## estaismael

Para mi un cartómago es alguien que se dedica a ello, del mismo modo tenemos pintores, pianistas, médicos, etc...

Si eres cartómago puedes ser como todo en la vida, un cartómago pésimo o un maestro, del mismo modo que hay médicos que se han leido miles de libros de medicina y parece q no tienen ni idea y son médicos igual.

----------


## hawyn yaur

eso es cierto pero yo creo que un cartomago es ese que se ha leido el canuto y el uno y dos del GEC ( yo no lo he echo asi que no me considero cartomago)
una persona que no se ha leido eso, no creo que se le pueda nombrar asi...


un saludo

----------


## Nadir

Hawyn Yaur, creo que Marlo habría dejado escapar su afónica risa si hubiese leído el dislate
tan osado que acabas de regalarnos (sin haber leído tú esos libros...).

----------

